# Can soaking wet cold horse's be blanketed??



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It isn't ideal but if they are shivering that badly I would blanket them. Are the blankets breathable?


----------



## α CMa (Dec 5, 2018)

First, try to dry them out a little bit with a towel. Then, put a breathable blanket/cooler (something with wool may be good). If you don't have one, thatch them. "Thatching" is the "old-school" method of drying and blanketing a wet, cold horse. It involves putting a layer of hay/straw between the blanket and the horse. The hay keeps the blanket off the horse's back and allows water to evaporate rather than getting trapped. If possible, keep the inside [a stall] with hay to snack on until they are dry enough to put a heavier blanket on.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Towel them as dry as possible, beach towels, bath towels...any type of towel and rub to start where the blanket shall cover.
Then worry about the neck area.

If you can place loose hay as a layer between blanket and horse it will allow the horse to dry, not get a draft and warm up as a layer of warm steam starts to work some magic.
Keeping the blanket elevated off their wet/damp back will keep them from wearing wet clothes as they dry out.

Hay, unlimited amounts so there digestive tract starts working creating inner heat helps too.
They'll be OK once you get them some hay and now out of the wind and snow...
Once a horse gets wet to the skin nothing makes them more miserable as they can't protect themselves from the elements anymore.
You'll have tired, sore arms from drying/toweling those large bodies but it really helps to take as much extra moisture off their body as possible for them to dry quicker.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

My boy has a fleece cooler for when he comes home sweaty and it's cold. That wicks off a lot of moisture. Any chance you have some old towels to get the worst off of them? Do they like heat lamps or hair driers?


----------



## Temeraire (May 17, 2018)

I would towel them dry as best you can and then blanket them. If possible get them out of the weather and give them hay to help them generate heat from inside. I had to do this a few times when we first moved to our new place before I became familiar with the weather patterns around us and built a nice shelter.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Have plenty of towels to dry them with. Also have a few heat lamps. Blankets are turnout blankets so breathable.

Gave both plenty of hay to eat both are in stalls barn doors closed.I checked on them both are still shaking while eating hay. I"ll go out and start towel drying them to get some wetness off them. Was 32 degrees but dropping fast, strong north winds bringing in artic air. 

Will do the hay under blankets after I get them somewhat dryer. Barn isn't warm only a few degrees warmer then outside temps. 

Off to take care of them they are miserably cold my poor boys. Thanks for the great advice much appreciated.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I towel off as much as possible, blanket, then check the blanket liner in a 1/2 hour or so. I usually remove the blanket and replace it with another one so no moisture remains. I rarely blanket, only for shows.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

mmshiro said:


> My boy has a fleece cooler for when he comes home sweaty and it's cold. That wicks off a lot of moisture. Any chance you have some old towels to get the worst off of them? Do they like heat lamps or hair driers?


When they're cold, they learn to love the hair dryer. I had one fall through ice in the stockpond a few years ago. Brought him into the feed barn and threw a couple of old army blankets on his back and made a "tent" and went inside the 'tent' and used the hair dryer. He never twitched and by the end, he'd figured out how much warmer he was with that dryer going, he was quite happy to let me dry him with it. Once I had him warmed up and mostly dry, threw some hay on his back and put a nice medium blanket on him for the rest of the night. Put him in his stall with a bunch of hay and he came out right as rain the next day. Learned his lesson about running across the stockpond for a short cut too.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

I got them mostly dryed off. Blanketed with hay underneath blanket they finally stopped shaking. Checked them here a bit ago still quite damp/wet.

They are in the barn with lots of hay and a bucket of warm water.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

If you don't own a sweat scraper using a piece of bailer twine, held tight between you hands and dragged over the coat will take off a lot of the held water. 

Giving the horse a good dry bed they will usually roll to dry themselves. All saves on towels! 

When I bathed the horses after a day hunting, washed with hot water, I never thatched them. They would have a cotton sheet, then a thick blanket under the top rug, I would scrape off the water then rug them up. Within twenty minutes they were bone dry and moisture would wick through to the top rug. That would soon dry off and underneath they were toasty warm and dry.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes; you can absolutely toss a modern "breathable" blanket on a wet animal. It will take awhile for their system to heat things up, but it will, and over the course of a few hours, they will dry out.
Yes, it will speed the process to dry them off as much as possible before hand, but the shivering is generating heat, so it isn't a wasted reflex.
A typical scenario for mine is miserable wet critters with an inch or two of slushy snow sitting on their backs. I simply use a squeegee to clear off the slush, and as much of the water as will come off with a brisk squeege. On go their blankies, and they are good to go. I try to get to mine ahead of them actually getting the shakes, but the times I haven't, their shivering subsists within 15 or 20 minutes. Mine are on free-feed hay, so that undoubtedly helps a bunch.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Well they are dried now completely ice and all has melted off them. Weren't only wet but icey also then strong winds just made them cold even with hay available they were shivering bad . Here's some pics from last night when i first brought them in and a few from this morning. Guess i didn't upload black horse's pics not on computer.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

When I was a kid, I had an old-fashioned 'New Zealand Rug' for my gelding-- duck canvas with a wool lining. I'd stuff hay between the blanket and the horse to keep the lining off his wet coat and give an nice layer of air there, and he'd dry nicely and stay warm even in the most miserable conditions. Once his coat was dry, I pulled out the hay and the blanket lining was then warm and dry for him. It's an old method, but it works. I would be hesitant putting a 'waterproof' blanket on a wet horse, but a liner rug or wool blanket until dry can make them much more comfortable.

It's miserable here, too. We had 2" of rain yesterday, then the wind picked up to 50 mph and the temp dropped to 10 and now everything is covered with sheets of ice, frozen mud, blech. The horses are actually standing in their shed rather than out in it, which is rare. They're still wet but aren't shivering, so that's good. They have all the hay they can eat and seem quite happy.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've always been told that horses could thermoregulate under different conditions but that certain conditions would just take it right out of them. 

Cold + dry = ok

Cold + dry + wind = needs some kind of wind break

Cold + wet = needs shelter 

Cold + wet + windy = needs shelter and a blanket


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Here's the black gelding when he first came in last night. Both were in barn for part of day it was warmer in barn than outside,i took a heavy blanket and covered west barn doors. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

You did well. They look like they recovered quickly. 

When this happens to Harley, I use a fleece blanket which I may cover with a rainsheet. After a while, I come back to check and if most of the moisture has wicked away into the fleece, I put the winter blanket on. I have two fleece blankets that fit him, so I sometimes alternate, and I have a winter blanket liner (goes under the winter blanket) to add on for extra warmth for the old guy. 

Kodak and Rusty just don't care, so I don't do anything to them, but if conditions get really bad for a long time, I sometimes bring them all in for the night. Otherwise there's always one that is sopping wet, standing in the bad weather. I've never seen either one of them shiver though, only Harley, so he gets the royal treatment.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

rambo99 said:


> Here's the black gelding when he first came in last night. Both were in barn for part of day it was warmer in barn than outside,i took a heavy blanket and covered west barn doors. Makes a huge difference.


Sounds like you made it work with what you have. I bet they're grateful. I know I LOVE my cotton coolers, they sop up an unreal amount of wet and get the horse dry really quickly. Wool Army blankets do well in a pinch too.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I know a lot of people will squawk at this but...
Your horses are still recovering from underweight...
They burn huge amounts of calories working hard to stay warm and when they got wet they got really chilled.
You I think only have 1 blanket yet for each horse...
Might I suggest you invest in turnout sheets with no insulation...
They offer protection from a soaking but no warmth factor like insulated blankets do.
Your horses have trees or shade to get away from sun, but up north days of warm temperatures are pretty much gone...
I would just sheet the horses and not have a repeat of chilled, shivering horses struggling to regulate their warmth.
I also have fitted wool coolers that whisk damp, wet conditions from the coat better than some other materials might. You can purchase coolers for $47.48 on sale right now that are really nice quality...these are beautiful in person, not junk. 
_https://www.doversaddlery.com/wool-dress-sheet/p/X1-24040B/_
They can be used under a blanket/sheet as a extra layer for extreme weather sometimes had...
A sweat scraper though would rid a lot of moisture to start the process of drying and warming up as you struggled to do last evening.
I have bought sheets from this place that were affordable, fit well and lasted.
_https://www.chicksaddlery.com/horze-dakota-1200-d-turnout-sheet?variant=3878526_
I don't buy anything anymore with less than a 1200 denier thread so they take some abuse from horses teeth and rubbing against things found outdoors.
All the horse sites have sales still going on and large selections but that may again change with the bad weather now arriving across much of the country people will be scrambling for blankets to protect...
After Christmas sales are pocketbook friendly for us horse-lovers.
Just some ideas to consider...

Glad the horses did well once out of the weather and have no lasting effects. :smile:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

I own 2 blankets both medium weights 1200 denier. Have no coolers, no sheets, no blanket liners. I've been looking at the turnout sheets but haven't ordered any yet. 

Blankets I have are to big on black gelding, they hang off his butt a good 4 to 5 inches. He gets back of blanket all nasty with poop. 

They took a long time to dry was after 2 am before completely dryed. Very thick winter coats wet almost to skin. Near the skin was damp probably why they got cold when wind kicked up 

I try not to blanket if horses aren't getting cold, had been not to cold last few weeks. So horse's were left naked figured they'd be fine, being it was 33 degrees yesterday afternoon. 

Sun was out today so again left blankets off, helped melt some ice they still had on them melt. Both were cold again tonight at feed time. Temps single digits dropping to 10 below zero by morning. 

I'll have to measure black gelding so I get the right size blanket so it fits him properly. Afraid he's going to get tangled in straps that are to loose. There adjusted as short as they go. 

He's wearing the to big of blanket tonight again was shivering as was the palomino. They weren't wet so not sure why they were cold tonight.

I really try to do the best for them, sometimes I fail them unfortunately. I feel terrible when I find them cold because I figured they'd been fine.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

We all do our best @rambo99. While I am out of town with my son, my daughter decided to put a fleece blanket on Kodak last night in some freezing rain. I only have one rainsheet and it was on Harley who needs it most. Too warm for winter blankets (I have 3 of those) so DD figured the fleece would be better than nothing. I was quite worried when hubby told me this because a soaking wet fleece in the freezing rain is about the worst possible combination. But all was well, and she is fine. 

Any chance you could pick up some rain sheets used? Fleece coolers are pretty cheap, used should be even cheaper. I picked one up that was nearly brand new for just 30$. By layering, I find I have better control than just throwing winter blankets on them. I like rain sheets that are not lined. That way, I can line with a fleece when needed, or just use it to protect them from rain. But sometimes, we all find our horses in a less than ideal state because we weren't there to change a blanket right when the weather changed. And some are just too weird to seek shelter from the elements. 

I bet you could find some cheap blankets or rainsheets this time of year so you have them on hand if you need them.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

What size are they @rambo99? I’ve just seen some really good deals on the FB page “horse blankets only for sale.”


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You are doing FINE! The black gelding looks WAY better able to handle the cold now! They were not too cold for too long, so I would not worry.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

78 for palomino probably a 75 for black. 78 on black is too big. 

Palomino was shaking this morning wearing a medium weight blanket was 20 below zero. Black gelding was fine, he was warm under his medium weight blanket. 

So obviously I need another blanket or a liner or something to layer current blankets. Palomino was shaking bad this morning. Was in barn which was 8 degrees warmer then outside temperature. Had plenty of hay to eat so wasn't a lack of forage. 

Didn't have this issue last winter neither horse got cold or required a blanket. 

Thanks for all the suggestions I will check out FB for blankets and sheets for sale. Had I known horse's were going to need a wardrobe, i would of got this stuff for them for Christmas!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I think that horses are often ok with gradually changing temperatures that remain consistent throughout fall and winter, but if your fall and winter have been anythink like ours, temps have been all over the place, making it harder for them to adjust. Some fleece blankets work great as liners under a rain proof sheet, and they can usually be had cheap. They don't have to be in great shape either, as long as buckles are good. Unlike winter blankets or rain sheets, small rips on a fleece can be easily repaired and won't change the blanket's effectivemess. I did buy a winter blanket with a few rips in it, and probably wouldn't do that again. They are a pain to repair, and even though I sprayed it with waterproof spray, I feel it will not be that effective. But rips in a fleece wouldn't bother me. 

Good luck finding bargains!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

We have been having those wild temp swings too, and this weekend we've been getting rain/sleet during the day and then temps drop down to the teens overnight from the 30s in the same day- really hard on the horses. I just browsed through that FB page I mentioned ("Horse Blankets ONLY for Sale" is the name), and saw many turnout sheets and medium weights in both sizes 75 and 78 listed for sale from $60-80 (I just searched for posts made in December)- some looked better cared for than others. I'm a little leery about waterproofing being reliable since I had bad problems with new blankets last year losing their waterproofing way too quickly, so that might be my only hesitation with buying used. I haven't been on the big online tack store websites lately, but you might even be able to find brand new for around that price, and if you go with a site like SmartPak, you'd get free shipping.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Stateline tack has turnout sheets for 47$ buy 2 get them for 43$ per sheet. The shire temptest original, so far best bargain. 

Right now we are fighting with getting bobcat started was 20 below zero this morning. And its not wanting to start and horse's need hay put out.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

You want either lycra sheets or a fleece cooler blanket to aid in drying. When i wash my paint mare in chilly weather, i use lycra sheets- they seem to dry the horses faster, even with a winter coat.

Fleece blankets run about $10 at horseloverz- if you can stitch they work okay for drying wet horses. They tend to stretch too much and slide black so they need reinforcement with non stretch material. 

Get some water proof blankets to keep your horses warm. Check Facebook marketplace - lots of cheap used blankets. I think i paid like $5 for mine. Now i have at least 3 blankets per horse! More blankets then i need and mine should last about forever.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

4horses said:


> You want either lycra sheets or a fleece cooler blanket to aid in drying. When i wash my paint mare in chilly weather, i use lycra sheets- they seem to dry the horses faster, even with a winter coat.
> 
> Fleece blankets run about $10 at horseloverz- if you can stitch they work okay for drying wet horses. They tend to stretch too much and slide black so they need reinforcement with non stretch material.
> 
> Get some water proof blankets to keep your horses warm. Check Facebook marketplace - lots of cheap used blankets. I think i paid like $5 for mine. Now i have at least 3 blankets per horse! More blankets then i need and mine should last about forever.


Have 2 blankets ,just need either water proof sheets or blanket liners or both. 

Seems the one horse is cold even blanketed, might take it off and see if he does better naked. He can at least fluff up his coat blanket has it laid flat. 

I've been looking on fb some of the used blankets are in tough shape. Found a few in like new condition so messaged seller.


----------



## elkdog (Nov 28, 2016)

I put salt on the hay. This makes them thirsty so they drink more water. The water causes fermentation, digestion, and creates heat from the inside. 
Alfalfa is a "hotter" feed than hay, creating more internal heat. The extra calories wouldn't hurt your horses any. I like to keep mine a little on the fat side in the winter. The extra insulation makes it much easier on them in the winter.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yup a medium weight is meant for far warmer temperatures, it is weighing down his coat taking away his warmth without adding sufficient warmth for the current temps.

Once he's dry and not cold I would take the blanket back off.

Future plan would be coolers (good ones double as blanket liners) and if you're not diving in to blanketing I would at least invest in a lightweight sheet each. Make sure they are light enough to still fluff up underneath and they can wear them all winter if need be. Just enough to keep them dry and the wind off, sounds like they can do the rest well on their own. My Arab does just fine in very cold temps but even 40 and wet he will get cold. I think you had the perfect mix of weather, it's not anything you did wrong. Them shivering after warming up means they aren't fully recovered yet and/or (not sure if they were wearing blankets the whole time?) the blankets are the wrong weight and doing more harm then good. Better them stuck in the barn then outside cold in the wrong blanket.

Do they not have access to shelter in the turnout? Or just don't use it?


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

@Yogiwick they have shelter and don't use it, this time of year. Tried the no blanket he was cold without so he's now wearing both blankets. He's now warm stopped shivering. 

I think I'm going to get sheets, liners and heavy weight blankets. Temps are all over the place so that doesn't help. Single digit highs than mid 30 highs all within a few days stretch. 

Since the snow storm water intake is way down. Trough should need filling ,and it doesn't not even down to half yet. 

Have pure alfalfa hay, in squares they got a bale last night. Never got bobcat running so couldn't put out the round bales. Going to try and get bobcat running this afternoon. For now horse got a half bale of alfalfa bales are 80 lbs bales. 

Like the idea of putting sprinkling salt on the hay, will try that.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I do a tsp of regular table salt over the top of their ration balancer morning and night and it’s amazing how much that little bit keeps them drinking. I ran out yesterday so they didn’t have any and I didn’t have to refill their water this morning; usually I’m refilling 10 or 15 gallons every morning!


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

This time i'm being pro active have more snow and wind coming, 30 to 40 mph winds. Have both boys double blanketed got round bales out today so they should weather this storm much better. barrowed two blankets till i can get some ordered. Going to get really cold, well below zero with dangerously cold wind chills.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

They look very comfortable! Great job getting them blankets so quickly.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Ditto what Acadian said-they look ready! :grin:


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Just to give you a option you might not realize...
You can mix your blankets...
You can use stable blankets underneath turnout style if you need added warmth factor for such frigid temps.
Stable blankets always can be used by themself_* inside*_ in your barn...
You need the turnout style though for outdoor protection from the unpredictable elements.
You can layer sheets, liner, fitted cooler in any combination but always the exterior layer is water-proof.
I prefer leg straps on any blanket as it helps anchor and keep in place along with cross surcingles.
_They look very comfy and content in your picture..._


Read their body language as the weather changes and if they need in, bring them in ...
They don't cope well with wet and wind...
I don't blame them ..._miserable combination that is.:frown_color:_
:runninghorse2:


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Blankets I barrowed are turnout blankets both heavy weights. Freind said the water proofing isn't great any more. So those blankets are underneath blankets I have, that I know are water proof. 

Yes blankets have crisscross belly straps and leg straps, tail flaps also. The heavy weights blankets are 400 grams, medium weights are 250 grams fiber fill. 

If it's bad enough weather I bring them in barn. If possible I'd rather they be outside. Being they have hay bales out and trough with tank heater.

Good to know I can use stable blankets to layer. Saw some pretty good sales on those and some nice quality blankets. 

Yes both horse's were very content comfy eating hay. Were happy to get blankets put on also palomino is a bit of a whimp. 

I took loose salt about a 1/4 cup sprinkled some on both bales. Adding salt to feed doesn't work they won't eat the feed if salt is in it.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would suggest moving further south............

I am in Georgia. Florida is starting to look nice.........

Seriously, my horses will shiver if they are soaked and the temperature is in the mid 40's. Add wind, and it is worse. It has been raining for days and they are all sporting nice new bright orange rain sheets. Everyone is dry under the sheets and they are happily eating hay.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

PSA...the FREE NorthWind blanket (with $200 purchase) has been extended one day!! Doversaddlery.com


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

greentree said:


> PSA...the FREE NorthWind blanket (with $200 purchase) has been extended one day!! Doversaddlery.com


Thank you for the info, I'm going to go check out the there blanket/sheet & coolers. Will probably do some ordering.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I was going to pass, until they marked the boots that I wanted down to 1/2 price! So I added a pair of gloves, and got a free blanket!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

rambo99 said:


> Blankets I barrowed are turnout blankets both heavy weights. Freind said the water proofing isn't great any more. So those blankets are underneath blankets I have, that I know are water proof.
> 
> Yes blankets have crisscross belly straps and leg straps, tail flaps also. The heavy weights blankets are 400 grams, medium weights are 250 grams fiber fill.
> 
> ...


Am I reading right that you have 400+250 gm blankets on? I'd be pretty worried about them being too warm!

Yes you can layer stable blankets (heck you can layer most things) but I don't see the purpose of buying stable blankets over turnout blankets. If you buy what you mentioned (coolers/liners/heavies) and already have the mediums that's all you need right there.

I always cater to horses that get cold easily. Could be he needs blanketing consistently and the other one doesn't. Or maybe he needs a warmer blanket before the other guy does.

Those are good blankets, the Northwinds, worth considering if you're looking.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Yes they are wearing 400 + 250 gm blankets not to warm I checked them. Its below zero with wind chills right now. By morning wind chills will be 35 to 40 below zero. 

A medium weight blanket isn't warm enough when it goes below zero.

Palomino has been in shelter more then outside today, goes an eats hay for a bit. Then back in shelter he goes. 

Black gelding has had his head stuck in hay bale since it got put out yesterday. Had to separate the boys black put the pally through a fence this morning. Way to much chasing fighting going on.

Ordered 2 heavy weight turnouts 2 turnout sheets payed a bit more then I planned. Sheets are 1680 denier. blankets are 1200 denier 400 gram fill. Both were on sale. 
Wasn't from Dover ,got a better deal from state line tack.


----------

